# Five random things about yourself



## Jennifer (Apr 29, 2006)

we've done this before and it was soooooo long, so considering we've got so many new users and just because it's fun, i've decided to start a new one!

*limit yours to 5, no more! you post as many times as you'd like! if you put more than 5 in one post, people will probably get bored and stop reading! do you want that to happen?!?!?!*

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

okay, i'll go first.

1. no matter how sleepy/tired i am, i don't care for sleep at night, but i do love taking naps during the day. i guess i'm a night person.

2. i have 1 brother and 2 sisters. i'm the second youngest and i've found myself getting along much better with second youngest kids, too, than others.

3. i can be stubborn, even when i realize i'm wrong. i won't stop.

4. i never liked school - ever. i was absent 36 times in less than 6 months and that's not counting the other months of the school year :icon_conf

5. i can't wait until i get married, have kids, and live happily ever after.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 29, 2006)

1. i need the television on to fall asleep

2. i get easily bored with everything

3. i get a rush when i buy makeup (especially MAC)

4. i rarely pay retail for anything!

5. i cant sleep with socks on, no matter how cold it is.


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

:clap: i remember i similiar post like this a while back ..... great point about the 5 onli in 1 post ... hmmm

this is so ironic .. i just want to post it

- my name is pronounced "twin" (Vnese name)

- i have a twin

- i live in Twin ... lol

- your number 4 applies to me too ... i hate school ... i used to be a straight A student who cried over an A- ... but now ... ehh ...

-i love Mu and spend more $$ on it than clothes ...

-


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 29, 2006)

~ I am an only child

~ I love anything beauty related and spend more on beauty related items rather then fashion

~I want to be a Make-Up Artist

~I love wearing black clothes (I don't wear them all the time, but I love wearing them)

~I hated having days of school as that meant I had to catch up on work and I really hated that


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 29, 2006)

1. Im Brazilian

2. I loved MU since i was 5

3. I am a salon hair product addict

4. I Hate school i've also missed many days of school 24 this semster

5. I graduate in 14 days!!!!:rocknroll2:


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2006)

-i hate school

-i feel like i have social anxiety sometimes

-i hate working out

-i love food

-i don't want to get married


----------



## Leony (Apr 29, 2006)

- I love learning, studying and doing research about anything I want to know.

- I love electronics

- I dislike people who read comic while eating.

- I hate comic books

- I have one brother , 3 step brothers, and 5 step sisters. And I only know and met 2 of them, can you believe that? lol


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

LoL .. Leony , y do u hate comic books so much ??


----------



## pieced (Apr 29, 2006)

1)Since being born on 1 November, makes me a very subborn Scropio, but will gladly admit when I'm wrong.

2)Almost 90% of what I know, I didn't learn it in school, but through books, and finding things on my own.

3)I can speak 4 languages.

4)I'm a ****tail freak, and my favorite is a Mimosa.

5)I have bacteria phobia, and got it after entering med school, so I carry around disinfecting alcohol, and disinfect everything when I get home...


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 29, 2006)

cool thread!

Okay here's mine!


I too am a very stubborn scorpio and hate to be wrong and will argue the toss with anyone!
I love makeup more than fashion
I'm a complete gadget freak! I love them!
I've lived out of a suitcase for the past 2 years - moving from rented home to rented home, getting fed up and want to get settled now! I'm 23 for goodness sake! lol!
I will know if anyone has moved my personal things by even a millimetre - a technique I learned after living with 3 sisters who always took my things without asking so I'd know if the item had been moved/touched etc!


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm a scorpio too .. i never knew scorpios were so adamant about being right ... but .. i guess it's true in my case


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 29, 2006)

te he! I know it's weird! I don't believe in astrology or star signs or anything like that but its funny how many scorpians are so stubborn! I was born November 3rd


----------



## Pauline (Apr 29, 2006)

Great thread, here are 5 things about me.

1,i have no brother's or sister's

2,i just started a job in skincare recently,after 10 years of depression (Thanks for the inspiration MUT)

3,I attend NA

4, i have an obsessive personality

5,i am not married and have no children and probably won't.


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

I was born Nov 5th and i've been told i was stubborn ,


----------



## Leony (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't know lol.

Maybe it's because my mom never allowed me to read any comic/novel books even girls magazines before when I was a kid/teen lol.


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

i used to read comic books all the time as a kid .... i wonder ... if i met u when i was a kid ... maybe u would have hated ... just cuz i read comic books ... lol

My mom loved it whenever i read ... and i love reading when i was little

i remember i was realli young (under 5, cuz i didn't start school yet) and i was sitting @ the kitchen table reading a newspaper. My dad asked my mom " she knows how to read?" My mom is like "No, she's just pretending to out loud " lol


----------



## pieced (Apr 29, 2006)

My boyfriends and friends have told me, that stubbornness is going to take my life one day:eusa_snooty::eusa_snooty::eusa_snooty:. I have friend who is born on the same day, month and year as me, and when her and I get into an argument, there is no stopping either of us... :laughing:


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 29, 2006)

1. I like reading the ingredients list on packages of food, makeup etc ALL the time..i dunno I just like knowing whats in em.:icon_study:

2. I change my nail polish every three daysatches:

3. I know 100% that I will land the job of my dreams...

4. I HATE the color Forrest Green on cars, esp with beige interior..yuck!lthumbsdown:

5. My favorite cuisine is Japanese!


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

hahah .... i know wut u mean !!!

... my bf would have been a scorpio too, most of his friends are but he was born @ the end of Oct and if he was born a day later .. he would be a King scorpio

.... i mean .. even though he is not a scorpio now .. .i have never won an argument w/him about something not relating to his laziness .... he always loses arguments about how lazi he is ... but ... .for some reason .. for other arguments i always find myself thinking wow .... i'm sooo wrong .... but i'm too stubborn to admitt it so .....

....we each keep arguing away ......


----------



## LVA (Apr 29, 2006)

o .. i absolutely adore japanese, and korean and asian food in general

... i love sushi the most

I read ingredient labels on foods all the time .. .my bf says it's so annoying why can't i just grab wut i want and go ... but he doesn't understand .... there are so much calories in some food ..

---- and then he says ... how come i eat fast food all the time ... ehh .... wutever (i don't know y either, the time of day always comes when fast food is so convienent)


----------



## Lia (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmm...

1. I love to eat

2. I learned to dance waltz watching a movie

3. I am the youngest person on my classroom at university

4. I like to work - specially to do researches

5. I have a foot size 8.5, almost 9, and another size 8 (and yeah , i have a big foot - here in brazil it's size is 38 the bigger one and 37 the smallest - for people who live in europe it's 40 and 39, i think)


----------



## Leony (Apr 29, 2006)

Hahah, you're lucky to have a cool mom!

I love reading too, but she just didn't allow me to read fun stuff except encyclopedia or my study books lol:eusa_wall: . My mom didn't even allow me to put poster in my room or even have a notebook with boyband print cover on it hahahahaha:rofl2: . My mom was so strict!:scream3:


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 29, 2006)

1. I am a night owl..that's why I work nights a lot.

2. I love to take off on the weekend and never know where I will end up.

3. I am a full blooded Aquarius.

4. Major dog lover.

5. I hate the cold.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 29, 2006)

1- im the youngest of one brother and one sister

2-im scared i wont be a good mother

3-i dislike people that talk about other people (unless its really good gossip)

4-im so lazy!

5- i can be to nice and to mean to people at times


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 29, 2006)

1. I have to arrange everything alphanumerically

2. I can read a good book (300 page plus) in two days

3. If I like something, I have to have it in every colour

4. I can't watch horror movies

5. I really sucked at school until I got to college


----------



## LilDee (Apr 29, 2006)

*I'm half Dutch, half South American (Suriname)

*I do nails

*I hope to have awesome 6-pak abs by summer

*I love sea-dooing

*The Oompa Loompa's in the old Willy Wonka's Choclate factory really scare me!!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 29, 2006)

1. I'm left handed

2. I am extremely jealous of good singers, I have an awful voice

3. I love gospel choirs, I want to go to church with a friend of mine whose church gets really into the hymns

4. I am graduating from highschool this JUNE

5. I hate truck drivers (not semi trucks), all of them I have ever driven next to are totally inconsiderate and they drive with their brights on at 7pm. Trucks are just obnoxious vehicles, IMO


----------



## Tesia (Apr 29, 2006)

1. I am also graduating hs this fall

2. I dislike very crowded places which is ironic because i live in nyc.

3. I absolutely love chocolate and tea!

4. I am very indecisive

5. I have one older sister.


----------



## Tesia (Apr 29, 2006)

lol , I hate driving near trucks and other large vehicles too. They are so mean and pushy!! They always honk at me.:madno:


----------



## anne7 (Apr 29, 2006)

One time I was riding with my sister in her car (a 4door sedan) and we were next to a semi, and he started to turn into our lane without seeing us or caring! My sister had to honk at him and speed to get ahead of him. Semis just think they rule the road since they would just crush the other car if they got in a wreck.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 29, 2006)

1. I absolutely, positively, without a doubt HATE feet!!!

2. I've never met my two of my sisters in person, and I haven't seen my biological father since I was about 5 years old.

3. I'm half Black, half Puerto Rican and took 3 years of Spanish, but I can still barely speak it... I can if I need to, but it's rare... Almost understand more too...

4. I always wanted to go to an Ivy League college... Didn't matter if it was Yale, Princeton, Harvard or Stanford... Backup was always Univ. of Washington...

5. I've always want to pose for Playboy since I was like 15 yrs. old... I have no idea why though


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 29, 2006)

My husband drives a truck for a living... While I can't stand the majority of them out there, I do realize they have a lot they go through... Unfortunately, the right side is a big blind spot... Heck, driving those in particular is... The same thing has happened to me too... But they're not all horrible... At least my husband and his co-workers aren't *lmao*


----------



## anne7 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh, I know they all aren't like that, but they still scare me because *some* are careless. So I just try to get ahead of them so I don't have to drive by them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA I know that is their blind spot, but their motto is "If you can't see our mirror, we can't see you" but we could see his mirror perfectly, so we weren't so far at the back of the truck he couldn't see us.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 29, 2006)

I try to avoid them too... It's funny when I'm w/ my husband though... He's always yelling at other truckers because they're not driving right, too slow, backing up/in wrong... It's hilarious! We should be nice... They're probably delivering our next makeup hauls to stores throughout *lmao*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 29, 2006)

That's cool!

Mine:

1. I go commando most of the time.

2. I've never been to a therapist.

3. I like to stare but I don't like being stared at.

4. I have 2 older brothers and we are all spaced 8 years apart.

5. I have a hard time coming up with random things about myself.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a starer too Lisa! I always do it at school, and they catch me and look at me weird, lol. Sometimes I don't even realize I am staring. I hate being stared at though, especially when someone is looking over my shoulder, that drives me crazy.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 29, 2006)

yay! keep 'em coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. i love this thread and i think it's because i'm the nosiest person everrrr.

2. i'm going to see united 93 even after i swore i'd never go see it.

3. i'm moving in a few weeks for the 8th time in 4 years.

4. my first job when i was 12 was walking a dog for an MTV producer and he used to give me cool stuff from it, like t-shirts.

5. every time i look at little_lisa's signature pic, i wonder how that toilet flushes if it's not hooked up to a wall.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yay, I am nosy too, Jen, which is why I like these threads.

1. I love makeover shows, like What Not To Wear

2. Those people that cry when they get their nasty straggly hair cut on said makeover shows drive me crazy. It's just hair, it grows back, and it looks awful right now. sheesh.

3. My name was going to be Aidan if I was a boy. Too bad every little boy nowadays has that name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. I love those cooking shows on Bravo and the Food Network, especially when they make wedding cakes or sugar sculptures.

5. I should be studying for the AP test for Calculus that is next wednesday right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Apr 29, 2006)

I love this thread !! Kay here's mine:

1. I am anal with organization

2. I won't merge onto highways, so I rarely drive highways

3. I have an extremely short attention span, get bored so easily

4. My memory is so bad I re-rent videos I've seen already

5. I am an expensive girlfriend


----------



## Marisol (Apr 29, 2006)

Great thread...

1. I am very sarcastic at times and some people who don't get my sarcasm think I am being mean spirited or just don't care.

2. I can't save money to save my life

3. I dont like cats

4. I can't say that I have a really good friend... more like acquaintances.

5. I want to move to a new city and start my life over.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 30, 2006)

[*][*]I like sad things... movies, music, books, poetry. [*]I am very messy but my closet has to be in perfect order. [*]I hate it when people don't recycle and take everything for granted. [*]I love highlighters, I highlight excessively. [*]I can be really extraverted one day and the opposite the next day.


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 30, 2006)

1. I am terrified of heights, fire, being stabbed and elevators. I know, I'm weird. LOL

2. I played the flute in junior high school and was very good at it. I always made first chair and if I had kept going, I would probably be in the Houston Symphony Orchestra right now.

3. I had hepatitis A really badly as a child and almost died from it.

4. I have one younger sister and she is one of my best friends.

5. I have only been to 4 states, Texas (of course, where I live), Louisiana, New Mexico and Colorado.


----------



## LuckyMe (Apr 30, 2006)

[*][*]I live in North Carolina[*]I am a Medical Asst (for 11 years)[*]I have OCD (pretty severely)[*]I am an impulse makeup shopper (MAC)[*]Been married for 13 years w/ 1 child


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 30, 2006)

great thread

1. I have a very bad fear of dying young

2. I need at least 10 hours sleep at night

3. I don't really like chocolate

4. Im so crap with money. I have a spending problem haha its caused me to be in to much debt and still I can't stop

5.I have one younger sister


----------



## Shera (Apr 30, 2006)

1. I love animals and can communicate with insects.

2. I am a true Taurus and hate being around anything having to do with sickness, hospitals, or people who are gagging and coughing.

3. I have 8 hens, a banty hen and a banty rooster, 2 roosters, and 5 guineas so we eat lots of eggs.

4. I never had kids because I was afraid they would be like I used to be, belligerent and wild.

5. I learned Spanish on my own from tv, radio, and friends â€“ never took classes.


----------



## Lia (Apr 30, 2006)

Lots of interesting things here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I talk with my rats at the lab when i'm changing them from their dirty cage to a clean one


----------



## KellyB (Apr 30, 2006)

--I set 2 alarm clocks and the alarms on my phones in the mornings and turn them all off and go back to sleep

--I'm actually happy to be 40

--I hate talking on the phone

--I've been keeping a journal since I was 18.

--I love slot machines


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

o ... but my mom took my reading and writing so far ... i remember haveing to copy pages and pages out of dictionaries and children's book so i could prefect my grammer, spelling and language skills

My mom was also strict on a lot of other areas ... i couldn't have a guy friend until i was 18. I couldn't sleep over @ my gf's house. I coudn't talk on the phone too much .. i know she was trying to protect me cuz America was a new country for both of us .... but .... i felt like she took a lot of fun out of my life by keeping me indoors ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

wow .. me too ... !!

the last scary movie i watched .. i almost peed my pants lol

me, my bf and his friends had planned to go to the movies and watch The Incredibles ? .. .(cartoon movie ... can't remember wut the name was)

anyways ... i had class @ nite that day and got out late and missed the whole movie ... but .. i was already @ the theater and didn't want to just leave ... so i sat in for the next movie .... i HAD NO IDEA it was a horror movie ... omg ... i went home that night and tried to watch cartoons and other funni movies to calm myself down ...

... i was going to go to bed ... my bf calls me up and talks about the movie ... i don't think i slept that nite ...


----------



## LilDee (Apr 30, 2006)

OMG! me too!!! :scream3: even the slightest horror or suspence scares me. I had my eyes closed during half of Flightplan even. I attempted to watch the ring 2 for my boyfriend.. haha as soon as the girl put the video in i luckily closed my eyes, and kept my eyes AND EARS closed part of the movie and then just left and went to bed.. lol


----------



## monniej (Apr 30, 2006)

1. myself talks to myself like i'm two people.

2. i would love to let my nails grow, but i don't because i do facials and brows.

3. i have a thing for tats and piercings.

4. even though i'm 5'8" i love platforms and 4" heels

5. my 30th high school reunion is this year.


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

:clap: hope u have fun @ the reunion!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 30, 2006)

1 i have boyfriend 8 yers

2 i have 2 dogs

3 i have one brother

4 i alwayes with nail polish and gloss

5 i love mut


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 30, 2006)

1. I have 6 tattoos and plan on getting at least 2 more

2. I almost killed myself in a major car accident where I flipped my car into a ditch

3. I keep a journal which I don't bother hiding really since my DH is too lazy to attempt to read it *lmao*

4. I do tend to be a perfectionist w/ anal tendencies about certain things

5. I can't stand my mother-in-law and avoid her as much as possible... Basically, I have almost nothing nice to say about her ~ SORRY!


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 30, 2006)

1 - I am prone to being jealous

2 - I have a quick temper

3 - I'm very impatient

4 - I really can not stand Maths

5 - I love chocolate esp. Lindt


----------



## Freyja (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool Thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1: I played the accordion for 6 years and quit when i was 13 but i'm still pretty good on it....I play the drums too

2: I have eight horses with my parents and i ride every day

3: I love music and couldn't live without it, especially rock

4: i've spent the last 2 summers working at a farm, milking cows:icon_smil 

5: My dream is to go to college in The US or England:thumbsup2:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 30, 2006)

LOL

That is soo cool!

LMAO! You're too funny!

1. I am stubborn.

2. I talk baby talk to my dog all the time. She loves it.

3. I overanalyze things and am a very deep thinker.

4. I sing outloud all the time.

5. My neighbor was sunbathing in their backyard one time, I got on my roof, screamed to get their attention, and mooned them.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you serious? Oh man... being your neighbor must be fun! What did you scream at her? :moon:


----------



## Andi (Apr 30, 2006)

1. According to my bf and friends my whole face lights up and I get a dreamy look on my face when I just say the word CAKE out loud. so yeah, I love cake LOL

2. I am addicted to MTV shows

3. I am the worst at decorating...my apartment still looks like I just moved in, but actually I moved in last august

4. I love to have heated arguments/conversations with people who have a different point of view on the certain subject. I will talk all night trying to convince them my point of view is the RIGHT one. I guess that means IÂ´m stubborn LOL

5. When I get exam anxiety towards the end of each summer semester or IÂ´m just stressed out in general IÂ´d have nightmares about being shot/drowned/raped/chased/stabbed/choked to death (basically every killing scenario you could imagine! I just never actually DIE in my dreams thank god) ranging from every other night to every single night and I almost canÂ´t stand it. according to psychology it means that I have a fear of failure, which I already knew, but itÂ´s crazy that it follows me till into my dreams!


----------



## wondatwins2 (Apr 30, 2006)

1. I have an addiction for MUT( I wonder does that mean i have no life:wassatt: )

2. I have a twin.

3. I want to go back home to maryland( don't like pennsylavania for the life of me )I'm a city girl at heart!

4. I style other peoples hair but when it comes to my own totally no patience for it. :wassatt:

5. Oh and can you tell in my replys that I love these smiley's!


----------



## Kaede (Apr 30, 2006)

1. I am a Libra, but everyone says Libras are outgoing and I consider myself shy...

2. I wish I had a twin, I often feel like I should have had one because I'm often lonely

3. I am such a girly girl - I love pink!

4. I can't STAND people reading over my shoulder! Even though sometimes I'll do it I hateee it when others do it to me.

5. My second toe is longer than the first. Isn't it weird how much stupid things like that tie into your indentity?


----------



## Maja (Apr 30, 2006)

1. I'm stubburn and have a difficult time admitting I'm wrong or that I need help

2. I love food and eating is my favourite time of the day lol

3. I can't whistle.

4. I sang in a rock band when I was 18

5. I hate carbonated drinks


----------



## brownubia (Apr 30, 2006)

-I am an only child and I like it!

-I am overly sensitive

-I live for love and I can't wait to get married and be a mother (although I'm only 22).

-I sleep with a nightlight:laughing:

-I am dramatic and tend to throw hissy fits (or so I've been told).


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 30, 2006)

1. I love rodents more than anything

2. I am vegetarian/vegan

3. I love love love makeup!

4. I am a psychology major

5. I will die when the harry potter series is finished :wacko: :scared:


----------



## MeowMix718 (Apr 30, 2006)

1) I love grapefruits but can't eat them because of my medications now

2) I think Nicole Richie rocks and Paris Hilton is gross

3) I like sheep and I wish I could have one as a pet

4) I have a cat named Fival

5) My eyes turn green when I'm mad


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 30, 2006)

I love reading these responses!Let's see, fast:

1.I feel guilty when I'm walking and overtake/pass elderly walkers who had been ahead of me before then

2.I am a consummate "people-watcher" who therefore wishes to be a pea****--so many more eyes!and,more importantly,no one would suspect you of watching them.(of course,people DO stare at pea****s, and their eyes aren't visual eyes,so--but that's what I wanted as a little girl.)

3. I am the middle of 3 sisters, but my other sister was killed when she was just fifteen--her absence to me is as solid as a presence in my life.It

will always be.She's my touchstone: she never changes.

4. I am in love with the concept of transformation(makeup included!)

5.I am very fearful of hurting people's feelings, and will go out of my way or sometimes do things that are not at all in my best interst to avoid this.


----------



## Kaede (May 1, 2006)

Finally! Pretty much everyone with siblings that I know wishes they were an only child, but only children always say they had no one to play with! O.O This annoys me to no end because I'm not an only child (I wish I was), and I never had anyone to play with! Ok, sorry for the mini rant there, had to get that off my chest. :laughing:


----------



## Kaede (May 1, 2006)

That's so cool!


----------



## Kaede (May 1, 2006)

1. I love kiwis but I think I'm allergic to them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

2. I'm left-handed

3. My lips are always chapped if I go even a couple hours w/o some kind of lip balm

4. I'm afraid of mannequins-they're soooo creepy!

5. I'm a very picky eater - some of my least favourite foods include almost anything with mayonnaise or tomato in it


----------



## Andi (May 1, 2006)

OMG I have that too. I always thought I was :eusa_wall: for feeling that way. IÂ´m always afraid that if I do that theyÂ´d realize that theyÂ´re old and their physical youth is over. yeah right, like they didnÂ´t know that before...I know LOL


----------



## mac-whore (May 1, 2006)

- I sleep alllll day and I'm up ALL night.

- My hair is naturally very curly.

- I want to be an entertainer. I sing, act, dance, model.. the whole 9 yards.

- I was concieved in Milan, Italy and born in Fort Bragg, North Carolina.

- I'm 19 years old and a Capricorn.


----------



## Aquilah (May 1, 2006)

Sounds like we've got quite a bit in common... I'm half African-American myself, and I have naturally curly hair... I'm also a Capricorn who used to live in Fayetteville/Ft. Bragg for 6 years... Interesting, interesting... To me anyway *lol*


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (May 1, 2006)

This is a cool thread.......

1.My biggest deam in life is to be a wife and a mother, but everybody that thinks they know me would NEVER guess that.

2.I think about the end of the world constantly:wassatt: Isn't that awful? My boyfriend made me watch "the omen" last night with him and it's only added to my anxiety

3.I love Old people

4. I want to be skinny

5.I never knew I was hispanic until I was in middle school

Weird, huh?:icon_scratch:


----------



## Jennifer (May 1, 2006)

i love reading everyone's. keep 'em coming! post as many as you'd like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. i listen to my ipod a lot. even when i go down the stairs to go outside or something, i put it on because i get bored.

2. i have a huge crush on a guy you'd never think i'd even consider because he's so opposite of what i usually go for.

3. i always get in trouble for stuff, but my siblings never get yelled at, and i don't even do anything wrong LOL

4. i never sleep on my bed. i sleep on the floor on a mattress in the living room or the couch.

5. i'm a very, very nice person, but i'm also the meanest person you could meet.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 1, 2006)

I love to read them too

here is more about me:

[*][*]I really dislike children, they are cute on pictures, but they annoy me in real life. [*]I have very quick temper. [*]I love walmart :satisfied: [*]It's very hard for me not to finish what I have on my plate, even when I am really full. [*]When I was a kid my favorite food was potatos and chocolate, in that order. Now I don't eat potatoes because they have so much starch, ahh, carbs :icon_conf but I cannot stop eating chocolate, not enough strong will.


----------



## Marisol (May 1, 2006)

1. When people first meet me, they are surprised that I am Mexican. Most people seem to think that I am Hawaiian... aloha!

2. I can be very selfish with my things but I am also very generous.

3. I hate to clean/cook/wash... basically, anything that is considered a chore.

4. I expect a lot out of a friendship because I give 100% of myself and I am usually let down because of it.

5. I sometimes wish I could go back to being 18/19. I was having the time of my life then. No responsibilities and just having fun!


----------



## monniej (May 1, 2006)

thanks! i surely plan to!


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 1, 2006)

I can't whistle so I just do this loud, deep, throaty, yet high pitched, "OWWW!" I can't explain it, you'd just have to hear it. And why do you assume my neighbor was a girl? LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

5 more things while i'm here:

1. I like to take long, (_atleast_ 30-40 minutes) hot showers.

2. I'm a bit germ-o-phobic and wash my hands alot. I always use paper towels to turn off the faucets and open the doors after washing my hands in public restrooms.

3. I have a dark mole on my inner thigh and close to my coochie with a white ring around it. I have always had the mole but didn't develop the white ring until I was about 8 or 9. At first it was a pink ring and eventually faded to a white ring which really stands out with a tan. My mom freaked and took me to the doctor thinking I had cancer and that's when I found out it's quite rare and called a halo mole. Haha, i'm a little angel!

4. I have a bad tendency of holding my pee for too long which is why I always pee myself if someone tickles me.

5. I have moved a total of 15 times in my life.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 1, 2006)

lmao!!!! omg you werent embrassed to see them the next day? and why the hell did you do it lol ( ok i cant stop laughing)


----------



## jennycateyez (May 1, 2006)

i do the same thing! you never know if people even wash there hands after using the restroom! so i never touch the knob with my bare hands :eusa_snooty:


----------



## pinkbundles (May 1, 2006)

here's another random five from me:

1. i have a great fear of being murdered and it has everything to do with reading too much stuff on crimelibrary.com (i don't read that kind of stuff anymore b/c i think i've scared the living $hit out of myself!)

2. i have the attention span of a five year old

3. i really, really suck at math (can't solve anything past gr. 9 math...sad i know)

4. i daydream a lot (used to get in trouble at school all the time for that!)

5. i'm clumsy


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 1, 2006)

I live in the dorms and I was surprised to find out how many girls (often well dressed with nice MU and all that) don't wash their hands... even when they see me standing there, looking at them! :eusa_wall:


----------



## jennycateyez (May 1, 2006)

isnt that so nasty? makes me wanna :icon_puke_r:


----------



## Sophia (May 1, 2006)

Well:

1. I a have good sense of humor, everybody says that to me!

2. I love love love romantic comedies, I always cry and watch them more than 1000 times!!!

3. I really like JLo as an actress and a singer and a dancer, propably I'm the only one!!!

4. I love hearing music with every job I do, cooking, browsing in the internet, while I'm doing my mu, while I'm doing house works, when I have a shower, in the car, except when I'm reading I can't concentrate!

5. I love dancing, especially when I'm home alone! He he! Especially when I hear latin songs!!


----------



## Leza1121 (May 2, 2006)

Hi,

Here are my five:

1) I am a 3rd generation Scorpio (born on Nov. 21st). My mother was born on Nov. 2nd and her mother was born on Nov. 4th.

2) I am a shoe freak. :smilehappyyes: Handbags ain't too far behind...

3) If the sound, smell and sight of vomit didn't cause my stomach to knot up so much, I would have gone into medicine (surgery). Instead, I continued my studies in music.

4) I love being a makeup artist. Knowing that I have the skills to help other women enhance their appearance, be it through makeup or skincare is a wonderful feeling.

5) I have a lot of patience, :smilehappyyes: but a very bad temper. :icon_evil


----------



## BeneBaby (May 2, 2006)

1. I suffer from irrational fears that won't allow me to visit germ-infested places like parks.

2. If I find a pair of pants that are long enough and fit right, I will will buy them in every color, print and fabric.

3. Every friend I have hated me when they first met me.

4. I am on a never-ending journey to find the perfect pink gloss....even though I have found it about 30 times. It's my Holy Grail!!!!

5. Honestly I have no restraint. I buy what I want, when I want it.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 2, 2006)

Im going to post again because im at school and i am really bored.

1. I have two stiches at the bottom of my foot and have to walk on crutches

2. I drive a stick shift.

3. my first car was a Volvo best car on earth

4. I have been with my boyfriend for 9 months

5. I'm really anal about people not following directions and rules. There is this kid who always plays music and videos from the internet, and he has been told not to all year long and he keeps doing it and he has been told every day this year not to. I feel like punching him everyday


----------



## Jennifer (May 3, 2006)

keep 'em coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. i have braces that are coming off in hopefully 10 months. yay!

2. like vanillasky, i like sad things (music, movies, etc.), even when i'm not sad.

3. i used to be homeless.

4. even when i'm depressed, down, etc., you could never tell because i'm always such a positive person.

5. i have a birthmark on my leg that looks like a pawprint.


----------



## goddess13 (May 4, 2006)

Woohoo!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good on you for having a Volvo!!!


----------



## Marisol (May 4, 2006)

1. I used to despise the color pink but now I have gotten used to it so much that I have a pink razr phone.

2. I don't have a relationship with my father.

3. I miss my cousins in Mexico.

4. I drive a 2003 silver VW Golf and I love it. I can zip around town and parking it is a breeze!

5. I don't wear jewelry.


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

yea for PINK!!

i don't wear much jewlery either ... except ... some bracelets on my wrisk .. and a watch


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

1. yea!! :clap:s

3. i never knew that .....

4. When i'm depressed every1 stays outta my way ... cuz ... they know i'll erupt @ anytime ... lol

5. o ..! i have a pretty good size birthmark behind my right thigh ...

i was so embarrassed about it ... then i found out my friends has a big one on her back


----------



## popeye (May 5, 2006)

1. I have this wierd thing about people watching me eat- I can't stand it. I don't really like eating in restaurants. Even if no one's watching, I feel a billion stares.

2. I probably have social anxiety.

3. I never write in blue ink. It has to be black. Dunno why. Compulsive, I guess.

4. I'm always on the internet. It's probably not healthy.

5. I love the smell of gasoline.


----------



## fickledpink (May 5, 2006)

1. I'm addicted to trashy reality tv.

2. I wear a 5 1/2 (shoe)

3. I run on "ish" time. _"I'll meet you there at 2-ish." _

4. I have seen the Magic Bullet infomercial about a dozen times.

5. I consider shopping a form of exercise.


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

haha ! me too ! i'll be there @ 2-ish .... ..

.... 45 minutes later ... .' o sorri i'm late guys ... "


----------



## Elisabeth (May 5, 2006)

These are great! I love reading people's *stuff*

My five are:

1. I have always lived near the Water. Either the Pacific Ocean, Lake Tahoe or at least a small lake like the Lake of Zurich now. It has not been intentional, but the 2 years I did not live near water I was very sad and restless.

2. I Love Gambling and in fact am a compulsive gambler if I get started playing the Video Poker/Slot Machines. I have won and lost a lot of money and have to stay out of casinos.

3. I am an only child.

4. I am of German arisotocracy on my Mother's side. But unfortunately, no tiara, no land/estate, no ermine or little dogs, no nothing!:icon_roll

5. I have always held/been attracted to odd/strange professions.


----------



## JackiG (May 5, 2006)

I am 32 years old.

I have 2 children (daughter Jamie 14 years old, son James 13 years old).

I love collecting toys.

My husband spoils me rotten (I feel too much, he doesn't feel he does enough).

I hate when I am not in bed by 10 pm.


----------



## Elisabeth (May 5, 2006)

I have to post again...b/c I have more than 5...he he

1. I find the most attractive feature in a person is their voice. Whether it is high, low, deep, squeaky, whatever. People that can *do* things with their voices while talking can leave me ROTF for Hours.

2. Although I would make a very poor Spy, *especially the "getting killed" part*, I am fascinated with Spy S**t, accessories, Mata Hari, sunglasses, incognito, disguises, etc.:ninja:

3. I love hiking and the mountains.

4. I am tone deaf and cannot sing to save the day.

5. I love the circus, parades, and once thought it would be Mega Cool

to be a magician's assistant. :wizard:


----------



## KellyB (May 5, 2006)

Five More:

1. I was Anorexic as a teenager.

2. I'm an only child who has an only child and I liked being an only childvand so does my daughter

3. I waited 15 years between my marriages and have divorced both of their sorry a$$es and I've decided to live in sin next time because I just had to give my ex a rather substantial marital "settlement" and now I'm a little bitter.:whipping:

4. I sing with the radio or CD (very loud) when I'm driving

5. I have ever so slight road rage because I'm just sure no one on the road knows how to drive except me.


----------



## Elisabeth (May 5, 2006)

No Way..I didn't know that either. That sucks:icon_cry:


----------



## Elisabeth (May 5, 2006)

LOL. Me too, Lisa. The water is hotter than most other people can stand/like, too, right? Do you also take your hot beverages and soups

hotter than most, also? I do.

Dorkus. I had to google Going Commando.:icon_study:


----------



## fickledpink (May 5, 2006)

1. Firemen are sexy.

2. If I don't get enough sleep or if I've been crying, my eyelid(s) will disappear. I hear it's an Asian thing.

3. I don't eat meat.

4. I spend a lot of time daydreaming.

5. Everytime I watch that scene in Indecent Proposal where Robert Redford is telling the story of "the one that got away" I just melt. He's so freaking charismatic and sexy in that movie.. Mmh-mmh-mmh!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (May 5, 2006)

1. I have hair.

2. I have teeth.

3. Put I can a together sentence.

4. I am married to an overgrown frat-boy.

5. I was recently released from an insane asylum.


----------



## Mina (May 5, 2006)

1. love all kind of musics that rock my body.

2. i love birds. but don't know if i want as a pet.

3. I don't like to wear Gold Jwealry..am talking abt real 24KT like in bangladesh women crazy for gold. gold for wedding. gold for gift...grr..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would marry without gold but silver or platinum

4. i love my brother, but he don't like me when i tell him to study or read.

5. my dad is car fixer, b-bro is tv fan n dvd buyer, momy cooking lover, me computer lover..and mine small bro he was like so what do i like most...ofcourse....game love but he said he love to try all of our skills too. how sweet.


----------



## LaCreesha09 (May 6, 2006)

Hey Felicia what kind of dancer are you? I used to dance also.

1. i love animals especially dogs

2. of course i love dancing

3. i'm a great cook

4. i love to work out

5. i'm not fake


----------



## LVA (May 6, 2006)

hahahah :laughing:

i have hair and teeth too ..... :--


----------



## bebs (May 7, 2006)

1.I'm married and have been for the past 2 and a half years my husband is now in the military over seas (weâ€™ve been together for 4 almost 5 years) 

2.I love mac make up and computers and I have an addiction to both.

3.I have OCD, traveling or doing anything that evolves a major change is my husbands worse nightmare because I am bad. Iâ€™m also anti social :help:

4.I play soccer and have since I was 4

5.Iâ€™ve been told by everybody (majorly my bestfriend and my husband) that Iâ€™m way to blunt and to the point about anything and a lot of the time people donâ€™t really want to hear it, so I tend to get in trouble a lot.


----------



## LVA (May 8, 2006)

LoL .... i find one of the few things i have in common w/my bf is ... i love MAC Mu and he loves Mac compooters ....


----------



## blackmettalic (May 8, 2006)

1- I love NBA basketball.

2- I hate it when girls act fakey cute to get men (Katie Holmes types)

3- I am a 21 yr. old aunt.

4- I have one older sister.

5- I hated school growing up.


----------



## KellyB (May 9, 2006)

OK....five more

1. I have horrible insomnia

2. I think of my dog like a child

3. I take my bra off the minute I walk in my house after work

4. My hair is to the top of my butt and i've decided I'm gonna be one of those funny looking old ladies that justs twists it on top of my head and dyes it til i die.

5. Until my daughter was about 5, she thought everything was cooked in the microwave


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 9, 2006)

1. i can finish a 64oz bottle of cranberry juice in less than 5 hours (by myself).

2. i buy way more vinyl than i do cds

3. i have this thing for sushi stuff, but i dont like sushi (i own a cool sushi clock).

4. before i moved i was a neat freak, now im a total slob.

5. my average shower time is about 30min. but im going to school to help save the env.


----------



## Fairy_Princess (May 9, 2006)

*I get side tracked WAY to easily.

*I cannot fall asleep (unless he's there) without pillows behind me and my teddy bear trans (he is a transvestite and i make all of his dresses) because it feels like robert is there with me when i do...

*I wonder at night if god and my great grandmother and my uncle can hear me crying out to them and if they do CAN they do anything to help me...

*I don't think I would be alive today if I had never met robert.

*I miss my Great-Grandmother to *DEATH!!!*


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 9, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 9, 2006)

Hahahah same with my b/f! Though i love mac computers too.. I told him that I shoudl become a MAC MUA and he should work for Apple and thenwe can both say we work for MAC. Hahaha.


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 11, 2006)

1. I currently have braces.

2. I get social anxiety in large, crowded places.

3. I hate hate school.

4. Math is well..incomprehensible for me!

5. I've always wanted to dye my hair a dramatic color-like platinum blonde or the blackest of blacks..and I still haven't yet !


----------



## Leilani (May 11, 2006)

This is cool:

-I love burgers and fries, but dont eat it often:icon_conf

-I dont like to watch myself or anybody else brush their teeth..ill gross

-i got married at 23

-i pray everynight,or except when I have a drink.

-i think the color black is so sexy!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (May 12, 2006)

No way!!!! Shibby!! Tell us more!, and BTW, welcome to MUT,

Dragun!


----------



## braidey (May 13, 2006)

Let's See :yay:

1. I had a breast reduction about five years ago.

2. I put hot sauce on just about everything I eat.

3. I can sit in the tub for hours at a time.

4. I am a big procrastinator.

5. I love to read, I have read about 50 books since Jan.1

6. I love wigs and hairpieces.


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 13, 2006)

I'm a little late jumping in here, but I will anyway

1. I wear a size 5 ring, size 5 panties and size 5 shoes. Makes it easy for my husband to remember when he's buying me b-day gifts lol

2. I met my husband on the internet.

3. I designed, co-authored and published a craft related book a few years ago.

4. I make my kids brush their teeth before I will kiss them if they've eaten pickles or licorice.

5. I play games on my cell phone more than I talk on it, I probably should have just bought a gameboy instead :laughing:


----------



## Amandine (May 13, 2006)

1. I got engaged on New Years to a wonderful man who I met on Valentine's Day and didn't realize liked me until he layed a huge kiss on me the following New Years. (Yeah, I'm dense... Does that count as 2 facts??)

2. I get asked about my heritage almost everyday that I'm in public because I have a so-called exotic blend of straight black hair, olive green eyes, and tan skin. (I'm British Guyanese Filipino)

3. I'm fluent in American Sign Language

4. I graduated Magna Cum from one of the top business schools on the east coast with a double major in Business (Marketing) and Ballet (performing arts), and citations in General Science, Classical Literature, and Honors Studies

5. I'm still friends with 99% of my ex boyfriends. (Including Sven Carlson from kindergarden  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Amandine (May 13, 2006)

I'm obsessed with arts and crafts. I used to teach it at a summer camp. Can you tell us about the book?? *fascinated*


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 14, 2006)

1) i am think i'm horribly pretentious sometimes (but everyone has assured me i'm not)

2) i ride a red bicycle

3) i have a thing for scruffy intellectual men

4) i love large dogs (rottweilers, greyhounds, pit bulls, boxers, etc)...but have a soft spot for english bulldogs (and giraffes)

5) i am going to be an academic librarian but i take guilty pleasure in my subscription to cosmo :icon_redf


----------



## goddess13 (May 19, 2006)

More about me:

1. I like looking on real estate websites.

2. I think the moving house is fun. What I mean is that the whole idea of finding a new place, packing and unpacking and being in a new area can be fun.

3. I'm very hard on myself.

4. I have a lisp. It's not as bad now, but it was worse when I was younger. And I got teased in school because of my lisp.

5. I was always really nervous when I had to do a talk in school in front on my peers.


----------



## Sirvinya (May 19, 2006)

[*][*]I'm very impatient[*]But I'm also a complete perfectionist[*]I love to cross stitch[*]I knew my boyfriend for a year before we got together[*]I have a golden labrador called Crunchie


----------



## canelita (May 19, 2006)

I can't sleep with socs even if it's cold freezing and will only cover from my neck to my ankles.


I have a younger sister (same mother &amp; father) and two older brothers (father &amp; other woman).

I don't like to exercise but I do it every day.

I don't like to watch movies with subtitles.

The only CD's I own are in Spanish.
.
Try moving 4 times in a year, is not fun any more :scream3: :scream3: :scream3:


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 19, 2006)

1. I'm very shy and get along best with people who are outgoing.

2. I have to sleep with a blanket, even when it's hot.

3. I'm addicted to shopping for clothes, I can never have enough new outfits. 

4. I have a fear of drowning

5. I have a half-sister I've never met. She is only a couple years older than my 21 month old daughter.


----------



## junell (Jun 12, 2006)

1. I'm a volunteer. Big Brothers/Big Sisters &amp; at the zoo.

2. I LOVE to shop (big problem but it's such a rush to catch that deal!!)

3. Can't stand being cold

4. Must have some type of background noise to fall asleep.

5. EVERY time I walk in a store, I go to the jewelry &amp; cosmetics deparment.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you for answering my question and I apologize for not replying sooner, but I just got back from a week in England, so I was away from the net.:22:

You describe the job perfectly. My God, I would have been scared out of my mind in case some heavy sh** went down and somebody pulled a gun or something..like in that movie Full Metal Jacket when the abusive Sargent or whatever gets blasted by the taunted kid who then shoots himself. Other than that, though, yeah I imagine it must have been exciting. There are quite a few members here who have served in the military.

Thanks again! Elisabeth


----------



## Saja (Jun 12, 2006)

I love Full Metal Jacket, I own it, and used it to make a music video in Brodcast school. Im a total military nerd, because my best guy friend is in the army and has got me into watching every military movie ever, hhahah

Five...

1- Seeing the Stones live was the highlight of my life (both times)

2- My two best friends are the best people in the world!!!

3- I have the most adorable dog named jake, a girl, who is petrified of the camera!

4-I change my hair color so often, people dont even notice anymore.

5-I rearrange my room every two weeks, bed and all


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 12, 2006)

1. I've been to Disneyworld twice. Mickey made me cry when I was 4. haha

2. Surprisingly my last name is first derived from Bohemia although I'm of Asian descent

3. I am left handed, but play sports with my right. I'm ambidextrous!

4. I can speak three languages (english, chinese, and spanish)

5. I almost burned my house down once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Jun 24, 2006)

1. I'm bored right now, lol

2. I love that Chocolate nestle quick syrop in my milk (the stuff that's meant for kids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

3. I'm obsessed with the fifa world cup soccer games

4. I'm having bbq steak tonight!

5. I've never been to Disneyland! (but want to so badly!!)


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 24, 2006)

1. I'm the youngest of 7 siblings..

2. Loves to eat Lays and Doritos while watching my favorite movie

3. Loves to cook

4. Loves photography

5. I'm a born again christian


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jun 24, 2006)

Ah!This is a neat topic =]

1)The only time I will have a in depth conversation with someone is late at night.

2)I am a neat/organization freak, I will flip if the littlest thing is out of place. When we go out to dinner, I'm usually cleaning the table, wiping up spills and everything. Any type of mess or clutter makes me really nervous and uncomfortable.

3)I want to someday be a mortician, among other things =]

4)I love web design and HTML

5)I _worship_ Christina Aguilera


----------



## KellyB (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm bored too, so here are 5 more for me and I hope I'm not repeating myself:

1. I hate to talk on the phone. It actually p*sses me off when it rings. I must need some therapy.

2.Until I was 21 or 22, I had every intention of becoming an attorney.

3. I have a huge collection of Nursing figurines and collectibles.

4. I learned to drive when I was 10 years old on my grandfathers farm in a 1964 Ford pickup.

5. I never play the lottery


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 24, 2006)

Me too! Even if it's summer I can't fall asleep w/o a blanket.


----------



## pla4u (Jun 24, 2006)

1- I ware a size 11 shoe

2- thats not my real hair in my pic, my real hair is rather short an gettin a bit gray

3- I have beem married (to the same girl) for 23 years, think I'll keep her...

4- I like to clown around

5- I am a middle child 2 older brothers and a younger brother and baby sis....baby???? my goodness she's like 32 now!!!!


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 24, 2006)

1. I have 3 other siblings

2. I love to have fun

3.I can NEVER keep up with my "diet"

4.I feel naked without acrylic tips(now i have a job and can get them whenever)

5. I love meeting new people and having new friends.


----------



## Maude (Jun 24, 2006)

1. I love k-Pop (korean pop).

2. I love musicals.

3. I am a very determined person.

4. I'm part of my university's cheerleading team.

5. I love wearing flip-flops.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 26, 2006)

1. I enjoy conspiracy theories, but I don't really believe them.

2. I hop/skip/gallop/run around my house... because I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. I've been in San Diego for almost five years now.

4. Along with not eating meat, I also do not eat dairy or eggs and I (try to) stay away from processed foods.

5. I was born on the same day as Hitler.


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jun 26, 2006)

*I'm new to this site and this looked like fun....so why not? *

1. I am a mix of Native American and Irish. That's such a funny combination. haha But hey I can't complain too much because the Indian makes for great tanning genes when I get some sun!!!

2. I had my first serious relationship when I was 13 and it lasted for 4 1/2 years. But now I am currently dating the love of my life. We have already made future plans and everything. He's truly something else. Guys like him are hard to find in the town I come from. :love5:

3. I LOVEEEEEEE FOOD! I eat absolutely everything in site!!! I can't even pick a favorite....Chinese...Italian....gosh I love it all.

4. I just got accepted into nursing school which I will be starting this coming fall!!! Wish me luck!

5. I am obsessed with buying underwear. I have no idea why but every time that I am in a store...I have to skim the lingerie section. :laughing:


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 26, 2006)

1. I'm left-handed

2. I used to sleep walk (once even went outside)

3. I hate working out

4. I have 46 cousins

5. I was perfectionist about school (4.5 GPA)


----------



## JackieCD (Jun 26, 2006)

OK so this comes from the far side.

1. I can never cook anythign exactly the way the box says.

2. I will always explore my outer beauty adn try to match my inner self.

3. I have the most wonderful and accepting wife in the world.

4. I have two brothers and a 80 year old father, none of who knows the real me.

5. I love to travel and explore endless back roads.

So am I normal. NOT!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 26, 2006)

interesting, everyone! keep 'em coming!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 26, 2006)

*1) I always set my alarm to go off at least 30 minutes prior to the time I actually even need to pretend to be awake. (e.g. I need to be up by 8:45, the alarm is set for 8:15 or sooner.)*

*2) I'm afraid of the dark and cannot sleep in complete darkness.*

*3) I buy books based on the cover and I generally won't buy a book unless the main character is female, and in the same vain, I generally won't watch a movie unless there is atleast one attractive male lead.*

*4) EVERYTIME I pass under a yellow light, I kiss my hand and touch the ceiling of the car.*

*5) I hold my breath passing any graveyard or cemetary.*


----------



## Salope (Jun 26, 2006)

1. I once dated someone who was a mix of Native-American and Irish.

2. I will be going to law school this fall.

3. Many of my friends names begin with the letter L. Last count was 8. My four closest friends all have L names.

4. I have such a sweet tooth.

5. I don't want to change my last name when I get married. I think my full name sounds nice and even others have commented on how it "flows."


----------



## Ali.t (Jun 27, 2006)

1, been married 3 times!!

2,scared of heights and elevators

3,too critical of myself

4,only child i've got 3

5,looove spending money

great thread by the way:icon_lol:


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 27, 2006)

I do that too!!


----------



## frecklesrpretty (Jun 27, 2006)

1. i have 1 sibling, a sister

2. i have 3 daughters 7yrs, 2yrs, 10months

3. im getting married this fall.

4. i cant stand wearing a shirt that is not black, i just find other colors to look too busy/bright/clownish

5. I GET PAID TO SLEEP OVERNNIGHT AT MY JOB :9:


----------



## LilDee (Jun 27, 2006)

i do number 5 too!! haha!! i'm glad i'm not the only one:whistling:


----------



## nascar8girl (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, I'm a newbie here and would love to share some info:

1. I've been married for 12 yrs &amp; have an almost 10 yr old son

2. I'm obsessed with makeup and nailpolish

3. I love to shop

4. I'm a big Nascar fan (if my username didn't give it away)

5. I'm an Asst. Teacher for Special Ed.

Not too exciting, but you get the idea.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, let's see if I can do this.

1. I'm a perfectionist, but not the best housekeeper (my excuse is my kids come and mess it up as fast as I can straighten it...he he he).

2. I'm pretty darn dramatic

3. I sometimes laugh in my sleep (my 3 year old does too, come to think of it, I've heard my 10 year old do it too....ok, we're all weird).

4. I'm moody, but have a big heart, although sometimes will come across cold (am able to shut off my emotions....or sometimes unable to control them too....gesh).

5. Even though I find something I absolutely love (makeup or products), I'm always looking for better....why is that?

#3 and #5....me too.


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 6, 2006)

I do that too! And I have a prob of never finishing most of my makeup before I buy new stuff.


----------



## MissGolightly (Jul 6, 2006)

Umm, lets see, random:

* My name, Sian, is Welsh &amp; pronounced 'Sharn'...not 'shaun'!

* I'm turning 30 years old this year...:eek2:

* I have a gorgeous 19 months old son...but sadly, he is my only baby, as I was very ill after having him &amp; had to have an emergency hysterectomy.

* My Fiance is currently teaching me how to play chess...I have secretly vowed to beat him in at least 1 match!

* I have a BA Degree in History...and I'm Australian but currently live in the UK (blah!) Can you tell I want to go home?


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 6, 2006)

ok random...i can do random:

1. im obsessed with fountain coke

2. i love to drive around in my car with the music up extremely loud

3. my mom is my best friend *EVER*

4. i cant stand red or ripe tomatoes but ill eat fried green ones...

(thats kinda hypocritical)

5. i love cemetaries...well i love finding old ones and just looking at the dates on the tomb stones and what not...i try to show my respect for the dead

(im not all about the creepy side of them...but i love to look around in them)


----------



## MBenita (Jul 7, 2006)

_The first (5) things that comes to mind without straining my brain cells are:_

1. I'm a shoe/bag-a-holic. There's one room dedicated just to shoes and bags.

2. My hair changes with my lovelife _(or lack of)_

3. I love anything made with coconut and pineapple

4. I'm fierce as a friend, I'm deadly as an enemy

5. I'm an empty nester at the age of 45!!! Yippeeeeee!!

_(My daughter's in the Air Force)_


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay five random things about me:

1- there are 10 people in my family (4 brothers, 3 sisters, me and mom and dad)

2- I have a six year old son (will be 7 in a week and a half) named Alex

3- I have the rarest blood type in the world (AB-) only 2% of the worlds population has this blood type!

4- I was born without the connecty thingy under your tongue, so my tongue is abnormally long and my second toe is longer than my big toe!

5- Sean Astin is my second cousin (he's in Rudy, Goonies, Lord of the Rings, etc.) Although I have never met him!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's true, I promise! His brother is Mackenzie and his mom and dad are John Astin and Patty Duke!


----------



## saramy (Jul 7, 2006)

here goes....

1. i envision myself being thinner everyday however not doing much to get there!

2. getting older and looking older really bothers me...big time

3. i'm a sugar freak, love sweets, especially chocolate!!

4. dearly love my husband and 3 daughters

5. proud texan!!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 9, 2006)

five random facts? okay

1.) I detest doing math

2.) I love exotic foods-I am more a thai or indian type than a burger and fries girl

3.) I love MU, I love clothes but I am obsessed with buying matching panties and bras and also swimsuits. I probably buy a new set of undies that match every 2 or 3 months every month when I am on a binge. its a true obsession.

4.) I do not drive a car nor have a liscence to. eek!

5.) I kind of like women but I am married so all I do is look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ManiacChick2323 (Jul 9, 2006)

_I played the trombone for a year and a half. :glasses: 

_I lived in europe(Belguim) for 7 years before moving to the states.:yesss:

_I am 5' 10".:rockwoot: 

_I have a fear of dolls.  

_I can draw and cook really good.


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 9, 2006)

I LOOOOVE food, very few things I won't eat.

I HATE yard ornaments, especially the little trolls. I hope to drive thru town in my truck one night and gather all of them that I can and take them to a secret yard ornament grave.

I have a fear of driving over a bridge, scared of bridges

I get freaked out in water if I can't see the bottom...I just know there's something in there to eat me...which means no swimming in lakes/rivers

I am the only female at my place of work.


----------



## Lia (Jul 9, 2006)

1. I love to eat...

2. I love to cook . But even though i like to eat, i like to cook because i like to see people eating what i did and thinking it's good and i like to be complimented on my cooking skills. Also i cook when i'm bored, and it makes me happy.

3. I love to receive e-mails! It just makes me so happy the thing announcing: you have 5 new messages! But rarely i receive e-mails that aren't spam.

4. I hate to be standing up for a long time , but i want to become a surgeon...

5. I can be standing up for a long time when i'm cooking and i don't get tired. Only after i finish


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 10, 2006)

1. I have a beautiful 2 1/2 year old boy, Orlando

2. I dislike people who judge others on appearances

3. I have an extreme mix of personalities (maybe because im a Gemini)

4. Im very insecure about my body and looks

5. I change my hair color weekly


----------



## fickledpink (Aug 15, 2006)

1. I love Cops marathons

2. High school was... not fun for me. So I left.

3. Summer is my favorite season... There's just something about summer that feels romantic and sweet and exciting all at the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. I smile a lot

5. If I stand behind my husband, I disappear! *poof* Now ya' see me, now ya' don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 15, 2006)

1. I'm deathly scared of mice, rats, and rodents. I can barely handle hamsters or anything like that

2. I never went to a public highschool and was homeschooled. I hated school so I stopped doing school work and got my GED

3. I have a niece named Olivia Grace and my boyfriend has a niece named Olivia Celeste and a niece named Emma Grace. My older sister was going to name her daughter Emma Grace until I told her that was my boyfriend's niece's name, but the next day I saw them and she told me the name was Olivia Grace and I said that's Daniel's other niece's name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. I HATE pizza!! It is irritating because sometimes people don't always remember and order pizza or fix pizza!

5. My dad is a funeral director and embalmer. I have no intentions of following in his footsteps though!! Oh, and we also live next door to a funeral home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Aug 15, 2006)

1. I've never been on a roller coaster

i was thinkin' about that cuz the fair is comin' into town this month .... i have to stop puttin' it off. .. but just seems like i never have time!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 15, 2006)

I have awesome PC skills

I have a speech Impediment

I dont watch TV

I am a Tom Boy

I am into the Paranormal/Spirital Stuff


----------



## KittyM (Aug 15, 2006)

Well..a bit about me..

1. I am Norwegian(although people think I look like a foreigner sometimes.My great grandmother on my mothers side was Italien.That`s it.)

2.I am quite stubborn.

3.I love my daughter above everything.She is 3 years old.I don`t want to date because I want to spend all my time with her.(single mum and lovin`it!!!)

4.I am closer to my friends than my family.

5.I love all healthrelated stuff.When I travel to another country that`s the first thing I check out.

Well..I could go on, but I guess that will do for now:cowboy:


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 15, 2006)

Hhmmm....

1. I'm ADHD, diagnosed at 6. Took ritalin from 6 - 11, and have had nothing since. I've learned to compinsate *sp* myself without medication.

2. I'm a compulsive organizer.

3. I'm 33 and have just started to be able to read full books this year and now have over 100.

4. I love to collect things like beauty products, pocket books, books, and shoes.

5. I have 4 kids, 20, 19, 16, and 12 and am still learning how to be a mom, but getting better at it everyday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well.... yep.... I think that'll work for the moment. Quite a snap-shot of me huh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 15, 2006)

1. I'm adopted

2. I'm an only child

3. In less than a year I'll have my MBA in Health Systems Administration

4. I always have to be doing something, but not the same thing for too long because I get bored and hyper really easily

5. I love eating bologna with peanut butter


----------



## vickih (Aug 15, 2006)

1. i have a shoe and bag addiction. i am always on the hunt for new shoes&amp; bags. especially peekaboo shoes...

2. i am a complete magazine junkie..

3. i've always wanted to live in australian

4. i feel like the gatekeeper in my family. always the one that tries to smooth things over.

5. i bothers me if people don't like me.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Aug 15, 2006)

1.I have a nasty temper – which I wish I did NOT have.

2.I was born to study and learn languages and cultures.

3.I am very controlling.

4.I am addicted to food and go through withdrawal everyday.

5.I often felt confused and out of place growing up due to being bi-racial


----------



## frazerti (Aug 15, 2006)

1.hairstylist/makeup artist

2.I sing

3.I write

4.I knit

5.married with two kids that drive me crazy


----------



## CamaroChick (Aug 15, 2006)

1) I'm the nicest person in the world until you piss me off. Then, look out, because I can also be the meanest. :angel: edro:

2) I used to work a solo shift in a bakery. One day the cop who was supposed to be doing security came behind the counter and grabbed me, so I punched him.

3) I hate my job.

4) I play guitar. :thrashi:

5) I love Egyptology.


----------



## namarialight (Aug 16, 2006)

i love makeup, as all here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i love shoes, that is my second obsesion

i play piano

i am full of phobias, like arahnophobia (spider fear),socialphobia...

i allways laught at other people jokes, even if they aren't funny, and then say "it wasn't funny"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't know why, it's like a reflex i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 16, 2006)

i've read thru everything in this thread, it's sooooo interesting that i forgot the fact that i'm tired heehee. I have a day off tomorrow. It's so hard for me to save what I earn. I hate insects, rats, snails and slugs - they drive me NUT. I like sweet therefore I go to the dentist regularly :rotfl:


----------



## veemon (Aug 17, 2006)

ok, so here are some of mine:

1 - I just quit my job of 5 years, and it's only been 4 days and I'm bored to death!

2 - I have two gorgeous little cheeky cats who do not let me sleep in even when I don't have to work.

3 - I was born in Bosnia, and left with my parents when the war got really scary... Now I live in Australia.

4 - I'm a huge foodie and so SO *SO* thankful for my semi fast metabolism. In fact I'm munching on stuff right now.

5 - I have a couple of facial piercings, two in my nose, and another in my lip.

:marchmellow:


----------



## sm91396 (Aug 17, 2006)

1. I suffer from insomnia,when I am stressed, which is all the time.

2. I LOVE Ed Norton. What can I say, something about pale, scrawny,smart guys gets me going.

3. I have a concealed/carry weapons license. And I am proud of that fact.

4. I waited until my wedding night.

5. I am tough as nails, but show me a child or an animal that has been abused and I will cry like a baby.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 17, 2006)

1, I have a knife and sword collection about 50 or so all together

2 I allso have a collection of star trek stuff but am not what some would call a hard core trekie

3 my hair is really currly , was really beutifull when I was in my teens and 20s and it was long and blondish..

4 I like eating a lite lunch on work days so I do not get too sleepy

5 I NEED A VACATION!!!!!!!


----------



## JackieCD (Aug 18, 2006)

I was thinking five random things about our partner might be more fun.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 18, 2006)

We could make a thread for that! It would be fun! 5 random things about your significant other


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 19, 2006)

1. I have to play the piano for a few hours when I am stressed. It is the only thing that calms me down.

2. I hate cleaning house...but I'm super anal about clutter. I just wish Joe knew how to pick up after himself...I've already taught Makayla to put her stuff away. LOL

3. Sometimes I stand in front of the bathroom mirror completely clueless as to what make-up look I want to the point that I just don't put any on.

4. I love gardening and landscaping and I could spend 1/2 the day, everyday, outside pruning, shaping, and cutting stuff to make it look nice.

5. I'm in the process of opening a Yoga and Pilates studio. YIPPEEEEE!!


----------



## rdenee (Aug 19, 2006)

It is so wonderful to read about everyone. Here are a few things about me.

1. I have lived all over the US (Montana, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Florida, and North Dakota).

2. I love to cook but didn't learn until I was 19. Now I am pretty good and love trying things I see on Food Network.

3. I love staying up late. When I sleep I feel like I am missing out on something.

4. I love to read. Mostly romance novels (smut books  and mystery themes.

5. I have a passion for making scrapbooks and cards. But I don't feel that crafty!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's 5 more about me

1. I am a complete and total night owl! I stay up until 2 or 3 in the morning. I just function so much better at night

2. I have never lived in any other state but TX and Oklahoma

3. I got a 4.0 my 1st year in college even though I HATE studying!

4. I have liked make-up since I was about 5. I always got in trouble for getting in my mom's and sister's make-up

5. I will never a get on a 4 wheeler again since I crashed one into a tree and broke lots of bones about 3 years ago


----------



## Aneczka (Sep 7, 2006)

5 things about me :

1. I love getting a lot of attention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. Love all makeup related things.

3. Love experimenting with food.

4. Romantic

5. Married with a wonderful norwegian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 7, 2006)

You're only 33 and you have a 20 year old and a 19 years old! Wow, so you were 13 when you had you're first!! WOW!!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 7, 2006)

love reading about all of you!!!

1) been married 3 times, although i am a lesbian (tried very hard to make myself into something i'm not)

2) am terrified of the dark. there is a nightlight in almost every room of the house

3) can't cook to save my life - don't know how i made it this long!!

4) one of my sisters was born on my 13th birthday

5) i'm a book slut. i will read any and every thing


----------

